# New! Yellow sac spider pet!



## Biollantefan54 (May 23, 2013)

Yesterday while walking around I see a spider on a hand-truck. I went inside got a container and identified it as a yellow sac spider. It is also a very fat female or what I think, gravid! Now down to business. I have heard mixed things about there venom, some say it is very dangerous, others say it is no more dangerous than a bee. It has made a huge sac in the corner of its temporary holding tank until I get a setup. It seems really healthy also. Now, what is the care of these? Anyone keep these as pets? Thanks!


----------



## Tarantula155 (May 23, 2013)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Yesterday while walking around I see a spider on a hand-truck. I went inside got a container and identified it as a yellow sac spider. It is also a very fat female or what I think, gravid! Now down to business. I have heard mixed things about there venom, some say it is very dangerous, others say it is no more dangerous than a bee. It has made a huge sac in the corner of its temporary holding tank until I get a setup. It seems really healthy also. Now, what is the care of these? Anyone keep these as pets? Thanks!


I have many of them. 

I keep them in tall containers. Poke some hole on the sides and on top of the container. Put a stick or two in there for them to climb and some dried up leaves. Lightly mist them every other day, or put a soaked cotton ball in the container(for humidity and a water source). Feed them something once a week no larger than themselves, feed them something half their size. Do not bother them too much, as these species are very fast and skittish. 

By the way, the bite from a yellow sac spider is very over exaggerated. I've been bitten by a few and it is not even a quarter as bad as a bee sting.

Good luck, very recently I got one of my female yellow sac spiders to mate with a male. So I will be expecting spiderlings too


----------



## Tarantula155 (May 23, 2013)

Here are some photo's of one of my yellow sac spider specimens!


----------



## Biollantefan54 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks a lot of the care! Awesome pics also!


----------

